# 48.83 5x5 official single – Mattia Furlan



## imvelox (May 7, 2017)

Overall PB single :^)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 7, 2017)

Nice solve but where's the reaction?


----------



## imvelox (May 8, 2017)

Well that's actually better than my usual reactions kek


----------

